
Tencent created AI agents that can beat StarCraft 2’s Cheater AI - ergothus
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/09/20/tencent-created-ai-agents-that-can-beat-starcraft-2s-cheater-ai/
======
ergothus
White paper (linked in article) here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.07193.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.07193.pdf)

